# MVC noch Zeitgemäß oder anderes Entwurfsmuster?



## hueck (18. Sep 2012)

Hallo,

Frage steht eigentlich oben.


----------



## maki (18. Sep 2012)

Nein, das "original" MVC ist nicht mehr zeitgemäss.

heute nimmt man MVP, Passive View, MessageBus, etc. pp.

Um genauere Tipps geben zu können müsste man wissen was du vorhast, oder zumindest mit welcher Technologie/Framework/API, da diese jeweils etwas anderes unterstützen/fördern.


----------



## hueck (18. Sep 2012)

Es geht mir darum mich privat weiterzubilden und möchte eine etwas grössere Verwaltungssoftware (CD's, Bücher,etc) inkl embedded DB oder XML zur Speicherung  entwickeln, mithilfe von E4 (Eclipse RCP)


----------



## ThreadPool (18. Sep 2012)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Nein, das "original" MVC ist nicht mehr zeitgemäss.
> 
> heute nimmt man MVP [...]



Wobei man das "echte" MVP auch eher selten sieht. Und der Message/Eventbus ist nur eine Art wie man ein Publisher/Subscriber-System aufziehen kann und ist so auch nichts Neues.


@hueck

Das original MVC bekommst du heute so nicht mehr zu sehen, das Wichtige was man aus dem ursprünglichen MVC gezogen hat sind die Trennung der View von der Businesslogik und das Informieren über Änderungen am eigentlichen Modell (was alles mögliche sein kann) und diese Ideen sind heute immernoch zeitgemäß.


----------



## Gast2 (18. Sep 2012)

hueck hat gesagt.:


> , mithilfe von E4 (Eclipse RCP)



Dann sind doch schon einige Entwurfsmuster umgesetzt...

Stichworte:
EventBus, DI, OSGi Service, Adapter Pattern
Eclipse 4 Platform Services - Tutorial
Eclipse4/RCP/Event Model - Eclipsepedia
Eclipse 4 Event System (EventAdmin) - Tutorial
E4/EAS/Adapting Objects - Eclipsepedia


----------

